# Edinburgh TCMA



## tromlaigh (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm moving to Edinburgh soon and looking into the Traditional Chinese Martial Arts there and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the scene?
I have been practicing traditional shaolin kung fu for the past 8 months and done sanda, muay thai, judo and krav maga in short burts previously. The traditional Chinese styles seem to appeal to me at a much greater level (plus the thought of getting trained in those weapons in the future seems perfect to me).

The best I've seemed to be able to find are a yees hung gar school and a white crane school.
Yee s Hung Ga Kung Fu Edinburgh and Welcome respectively.
If anyone has any iinsight or more information, schools, advice I'm happy to hear all opinions.

Thanks


----------



## tromlaigh (Mar 28, 2015)

ok so where it says and Welcome, that's meant to be bai he alba, the white crane school from a Dennis Ngo lineage


----------

